

Learn Programming by Doing with Code School - bearwithclaws
http://www.codeschool.com/

======
artmageddon
I consider myself something of an intermediate .Net guy who didn't think of
trying Ruby on Rails much... but I'll admit that the set up for learning it
presented here is interesting enough for me to change my mind about it!

------
michaelleland
This is a cool concept--I think other professions need a bit of quirkiness in
their training to make it this enjoyable!

